
I tried to make Facebook's news feed random and fun - matt4077
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/06/facebook-news-feed-hack/588043/
======
gremlinsinc
This is why I mostly gave up on FB, I hate how the same article you commented
on, circles back up every time someone else comments on it...I tend to like to
give my two cents, then mostly forget about if someone replies and I catch it
in notifications and want to respond I'll do it, I don't need it in my feed to
do that, they also should have some toggle to avoide seeing the same thing
twice duplicate content gets so fucking annoying.

Reddit, there's some duplicates w/ cross-posting, but for the most part you
click /r/all or even /r/frontpage it's a much funner experience for input
seekers.

Multireddits are my favorite, if I'm in a tech mood I've got one for tech /
startups or one for just webdev/programming, etc... It's also a lot less 'look
at me' and more 'look at this cool thing', plus there's a snippy/witty
attitude that most comments on reddit seem to have.

Honestly I feel depressed, moody, and mind-drained when I browse fb, reddit I
feel more relaxed, and enriched. I also keep my frontpage on reddit less
political, facebook is way too political.

------
kccqzy
One thing I occasionally do in my free time: Wikipedia has a Random Article
feature:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random)

Just click and you will be redirected to a random article. Most of the time
the article will not be very interesting to me, but occasionally I discover
interesting things I never knew about.

~~~
grimgrin
Here's a few wikis I like to randomize sometimes:

[https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Special:Random](https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Special:Random)

[https://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Special:Random](https://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Special:Random)

------
pmiller2
A little randomness is fun and enjoyable. Not to mention, it can throw off
those ad targeting algorithms a bit by injecting a little disinformation into
the mix.

One of my favorite (now, sadly defunct) links was
[http://random.yahoo.com/bin/ryl](http://random.yahoo.com/bin/ryl) to give you
a random link from the Yahoo! directory.

~~~
owldimoon
A little randomness is what made StumbleUpon so enjoyable, too. But, like the
link you've shared, it too is defunct.

I spent an afternoon writing a python script that picks a random word,
searches sites where weird/creative folks gather (instructables? tumblr?
hacker news? are.na? i need more ideas!), and opens a random link from the
search results. The word list it draws from needs some pruning, but it was a
decent way to return to the feeling that SU used to give me. I was thinking of
turning it into a single serving site, but my dev skills really aren't up to
par yet. I don't know where I'd even start to get a basic page up and running.

It's nifty to read about a collection of services from people who had similar
feelings!

